# Security of the FreeBSD kernel



## francine (Aug 1, 2017)

Hallo everyone,

I'm with FreeBSD for some years now, I'm still not yet an expert in it, I just use it on my servers, never tried it on desktops, so my experience isn't that good, and that's why I'd like to know what do you think about this test(s) of the FreeBSD kernel vs Linux vulnerabilities:

https://media.defcon.org/DEF CON 25/DEF CON 25 presentations/DEFCON-25-Ilja-van-Sprundel-BSD-Kern-Vulns.pdf
Would you agree with that? What are your thoughs? Is he joking or whatever? Are these reproducible? Is it more secure than Linux?


Greetings,
francine


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 1, 2017)

francine said:


> Is it more secure than Linux?



286 vulnerabilities for FreeBSD since 1999 vs. 1895 for Linux.

Survey says, Yes.

https://www.cvedetails.com/product/7/Freebsd-Freebsd.html?vendor_id=6

https://www.cvedetails.com/product/47/Linux-Linux-Kernel.html?vendor_id=33

The pdf only lists 118 for FreeBSD,


----------

